

Ask HN: I'm going to CouchConf NYC. Where should I stay? - mattadams

I'll be attending Couchbase's CouchConf in New York City on October 24th.<p>I've never been to NYC and am wondering if anyone who lives there or has travelled extensively in NYC can recommend a good place to stay that's within walking distance of the conference.<p>I've read reviews, etc. but nothing beats a first-hand recommendation!  Thanks!<p>The conference is happening at Sentry Center, 730 Third Avenue (Midtown East), 17th Floor.
======
mattadams
Clickable link to conference website: <http://www.couchbase.com/couchconf-nyc>

------
coryl
Try Airbnb, I'm currently at an apartment I rented in NYC for a few weeks. So
far so good, the subway system is great.

------
sneak
FYI, New York has a very good subway system, it doesn't strictly need to be
walking distance.

------
mattadams
Thanks for the suggestions, folks. I found a place to stay!

------
aheilbut
what price range?

~~~
mattadams
I should have included that. I'd prefer to pay no more than ~$300 (max is
$350) a night before taxes but obviously if I can get something decent for
less that would be great. It's just going to be me.

~~~
aheilbut
The Roosevelt Hotel is at 45th and Madison, ~3 blocks away from your venue,
and in that range. It's fairly nice - rooms are small, but clean and
sufficient. I've gotten priceline bookings there a couple of times which
turned out to be a good deal. In general, if you're not too picky, I'd suggest
trying priceline (being sure to select a 3 or 4-star place and specifying the
location precisely.)

